# dead crabgrass and grass bare spots



## jasoninct (Oct 10, 2010)

Toni Cox said:


> front yard loaded with crabgrass everywhere some looks dead. Its brown and then I have small bare spots and lots of dead grass some spots where the trees were the grass is dead and the soil just comes up with no effort when raking why Do I have grub problem too. Did putting lime and aeratoring the yard do this


If the grass just comes up easily then the roots are damaged probably from grubs. The areating and lime did not do this but aerating can ruff up the soil if the grass is supple like in shady areas.

For the crabgrass use a thatcher or a leaf rake. The thatcher will get it all out, raking will get most of it. After that just plant grass seed. Don't fertilize right away. The fertilizer can introduce so much nitrogen into the soil that it can be toxic to newly germinated grass seed. Wait till the grass gets to 2 or 3 inches or gets mowed once before fertilizing. Use either starter or winterizer fertilizer.

Just make sure that in the spring you put fertilizer with crabgrass preventer like the one that Scotts has or there will be even more crabgrass next year. Read the directions on the bag to find out when to put it in your climate area. Buy twice as much as the directions say you'll need. Put the first when the directions say to and put it down again 6 to 8 weeks later, this will give you season long control instead of seeing crabgrass popping up in your lawn in july or august.

To eliminate grubs, if you can find it in your area at a garden center like the ones at lowes or homedepot buy "Bayer Advanced 24 hour grub killer" in a black and silver bag. Just follow the directions on how to apply it.


----------

